# C-130J Demo



## beaupower32 (Jan 25, 2012)

Cockpit View: C-130J "Super" Hercules at Paris Air Show 2011. [VIDEO]


very impressive video of what a C-130J can do.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2012)

Great stuff !


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2012)

That's certainly at the edge of the envelope now isn't it!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2012)

That was an impressive display!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 25, 2012)

New found respet for the C-130 after this video


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2012)

There are certain Cargo aircraft that are just classic, the C-130 is one of them! Cool video!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2012)

I worked with a guy who was a C-130J driver. He was adamant that he could avoid a fighter in mountainous terrain based upon his low and slow turn abilities, ECM, chaff and flares. I was dubious. Still am. But that does open my eyes a bit.


----------



## krieghund (Jan 26, 2012)

Would be interesting to know his take-off fuel state. I'd like to see the read out from his FDR. Superb flight!


----------



## Torch (Jan 26, 2012)

Great video,last year on the way to go muzzle loading for elk towards Gunnison this c130 was flying real low buzzing thru the mountains,saw him 5 or 6 times and it was cool watching him.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 26, 2012)

You should try being back in the cargo bay, sitting in those sideways canvas seat while a C-130 goes thru climbs and turns close to that. Truly stomach churning.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah the whole demonstration with the ramp extended, all I could think about was the loadmaster looking straight down to cold hard ground. That had to be a bit unnerving!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2012)

Good stuff, but you gotta remember, this was for the Paris Air Show, and the C-130 normally does not fly like that.

Did you hear the alarms going off ? He was really pushing it !

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yessir that is true. Obviously pushing the envelope with little fuel and no cargo (weight). But GWPS, stall warning and flight control warnings are not out of the norm for such maneuvers.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 28, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Yessir that is true. Obviously pushing the envelope with little fuel and no cargo (weight). But GWPS, stall warning and flight control warnings are not out of the norm for such maneuvers.



Especially with such a big airplane, and flying it out the normal envelope, you will get alot of bells and whistles going off.


----------

